# Deliberately Shading Invasive Bermuda?



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Has anyone tried creating an artificial shade device for their lawn to hinder invasive bermuda? I'm trying to give my shade-tolerant St. Augustine the upper hand.

I envision a PVC pipe frame that would suspend an opaque fabric about a foot off the ground.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It may slow it down a little, but there would be a lot of happy people if artificial shade was all it took to get rid of unwanted bermudagrass.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> It may slow it down a little, but there would be a lot of happy people if artificial shade was all it took to get rid of unwanted bermudagrass.


I have definitely pondered the use of this, plus simazine and tenacity to impair photosynthesis, as a method of stopping common Bermuda. If someone does it, please document.


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Built a prototype shade device today. Still a few kinks to work out, but I think this concept will work. I'm planning on initially building three this spring.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Are you relying on shade only or also hitting it with herbicides?


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm considering applying Ethofumesate & Atrazine mix in the spring.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I have common bermuda year round and I have a nice shady tree covering some of it. The shade can stunt or slow spread rates, but if it is already there, it is there to stay. You would have to manually or chemically eradicate it


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I had a large area where Bermuda was infesting my zoysia. During the winter the area is heavily shaded. I thought the zoysia was dying and was worried but then when I looked closely, all the Bermuda had died. I was shocked. So maybe the shade might help.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

gkaneko said:


> I had a large area where Bermuda was infesting my zoysia. During the winter the area is heavily shaded. I thought the zoysia was dying and was worried but then when I looked closely, all the Bermuda had died. I was shocked. So maybe the shade might help.


I bet it's only dormant.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> > I had a large area where Bermuda was infesting my zoysia. During the winter the area is heavily shaded. I thought the zoysia was dying and was worried but then when I looked closely, all the Bermuda had died. I was shocked. So maybe the shade might help.
> ...


You did notice he is from Hawaii right? Probably does not go dormant there.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Automate said:


> You did notice he is from Hawaii right? Probably does not go dormant there.


They've had some goofy weather this winter and it very well could have gone dormant or semi-dormant depending on which part of the island he lives on.


----------



## Zimmerman (May 20, 2019)

I think your artificial shade will definitely hinder the Bermuda. The problem is when you remove the artificial shade, it will come right back. Shade is the only thing that will hurt Bermudagrass, so maybe plant a tree instead.


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Just trying to give the SA the upper hand and allow the tall SA to suppress the Bermuda. There is also a row of holly bushes and oak trees that should provide shade when they're larger. I only have a few zones where Bermuda is a problem, so I'm trying to eliminate them this year.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I poked around and can't find any trace of Bermuda in the shaded area. Now, will it magically pop up when it gets warmer/sunner? Absolutely, that crap is invincible!

But totally stoked I can't find any right now. Hasn't been that way for years!


----------

